# Can I immigrate under non IT degree ?



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi All

I have work experience of 10 years in software testing but have a B.Tech engineering degree in Chemical . Shall I go ahead with assessment to International Credential Assessment Service of Canada (ICAS) ? Please advise 

Regards
Sumit


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,
I guess it would be tough as you might not get points for qualification.
If I am not wrong your qualification has to be related to your profession. 

Regards,
Ash



esumitkumar said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have work experience of 10 years in software testing but have a B.Tech engineering degree in Chemical . Shall I go ahead with assessment to International Credential Assessment Service of Canada (ICAS) ? Please advise
> 
> ...


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

ashpin said:


> Hi,
> I guess it would be tough as you might not get points for qualification.
> If I am not wrong your qualification has to be related to your profession.
> 
> ...


Hmm..will it help if I do correspondence MBA from Symbiosis ? My exp is from 2004-2014 ..but if I start my MBA then it will be from 2014-2016..Will it pose a problem ? 

Regards
Sumit


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

Also this thread just says opposite..what is the right answer ?

Can I immigrate under non IT degree ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

esumitkumar said:


> Also this thread just says opposite..what is the right answer ?
> 
> Can I immigrate under non IT degree ?


I would tend to say no... 

From that immigration advisor website you quoted on the other message board, _they *clearly* state that_




> To qualify for this category, you need to have
> 
> A Graduation in computer science, computer systems engineering, software engineering, business administration or a other relevant subject, or
> Successfully accomplished a varsity scheme in computer science
> ...


How on earth do you think that _Chemical_ Engineering is remotely close to being relevant to computer science, computer systems engineering, software engineering, business administration or a other relevant subjects ?

I don't know what a _Chemical Engineer_ does, but I'm pretty certain that the role _does *not*_ include any of the following duties:



> A typical list of obligations of these professionals involve carrying out indicated tasks
> 
> Information Systems Business Analysts and Consultants communicate with customers to determine and document requirements, carrying out business and technical analysis, preparing, developing, integrating and applying IT systems business solutions, and rendering expert suggestions on IT policies, management, security and service delivery.
> 
> ...


and quite clearly, your 10 years as "Software Tester" doesn't automatically match up with the above noted duties.

There are far too many qualified _Canadians_ (i.e. people with a BSc Comp Sci, a designation or higher that is _higher_ than a BTec Engineering 'degree' from India) looking for work in IT (and their experience will far exceed your 10 years of "software testing" in both length and breadth of experience) and lots of foreign nationals _with the relevant experience_ (i.e. BSc Comp Sci or higher) looking to come to Canada to work in IT, so I would assume that, even if you got a visa there's very little chance that a BTec Chemical Engineering degree would get you a job in IT.


Oh, and by the way, why are you asking the same questions on two different immigration boards AND surfing the internet for help from immigration advisors? Do you think that by asking in different message boards you're going to get the magical "Sure, why not apply... it doesn't matter that you don't meet the requirements, but we're more than happy to take your money anyway even if you don't get a visa to Canada" answer that you're looking for?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I would tend to say no...
> 
> From that immigration advisor website you quoted on the other message board, _they *clearly* state that_
> 
> ...


Dear WestCoastCanadianGirl..it was not my intent to get that magical answer  I was just making sure that I get replies on my asked query so I posted on two diff forums . 

Now if I am getting answer..thats alright..Thanks..but everybody has a fair chance to try it out...and why are u comparing B.Tech India with Bsc comp sc canada ? It seems more you are discouraging people to come to Canada.. then answering their queries in a gentle way


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

esumitkumar said:


> Dear WestCoastCanadianGirl..it was not my intent to get that magical answer  I was just making sure that I get replies on my asked query so I posted on two diff forums .
> 
> Now if I am getting answer..thats alright..Thanks..but everybody has a fair chance to try it out...and why are u comparing B.Tech India with Bsc comp sc canada ? It seems more you are discouraging people to come to Canada.. then answering their queries in a gentle way


I'm just saying that your BTec Engineering degree is _not_ a match for the category that you would like to come to Canada, therefore you do not qualify to come to Canada under the Computer Science/IT category that you are considering. You will be wasting your money getting your assessment done and submitting an application.

Your credentials don't match those that are listed as required by that immigration advisor, and even if you did get a work permit, you aren't likely to get a job in IT here in Canada, and Chemical Engineering jobs require more than a BSc Chem Engineering degree. 

In regards to IT, most employers require a _Computing Science_ designation of some sort and experience that is far broader than yours in scope and length of experience... a BTec in Chemical Engineering from India isn't going to cut it, nor will just experience as as "software tester" get you much past the first round.. You will be competing with _everyone_ in Canada who has a Computing Science qualification and more experience in IT than you do

If you had a BSc in Computer Science and a few years experience in IT in India, you might stand a chance, but what _you_ can bring to the table at the present time (different degree, limited scope of experience) offers you a very very small chance at success.

I am _not_ trying to dissuade you from trying to come to Canada, but rather I'm trying to make sure that you're aware of the cold, harsh reality of what your chances are like trying to get an IT job with the education and experience you are offering... this is not uncommon, as I too have run into this same problem trying to find work in the UK as a pharmacy technician, after having worked for 12 years as a technician in Canada. I was able to get to the UK because I married a British man, but I have not been able to find work in the UK because the governing body here has deemed my education and experience to be _*not* equivalent to_ the UK standard... this is even after taking into consideration that I did pretty much the _exact same thing_ in Canada as I'd be doing in the UK and I have 12 years of experience. The UK has a standard and I do not meet it, so my choices are either a) go back to school to meet that standard (which would mean 2 years of school/on the job training) or b) find something else to do.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

To be very frank I am not sure but I guess you get points if your qualification is related.
Why don't you call up some of the agent and clarify this in the hope that you will give them business. 

Regards,
Ash



esumitkumar said:


> Also this thread just says opposite..what is the right answer ?
> 
> Can I immigrate under non IT degree ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I'm just saying that your BTec Engineering degree is _not_ a match for the category that you would like to come to Canada, therefore you do not qualify to come to Canada under the Computer Science/IT category that you are considering. You will be wasting your money getting your assessment done and submitting an application.
> 
> Your credentials don't match those that are listed as required by that immigration advisor, and even if you did get a work permit, you aren't likely to get a job in IT here in Canada, and Chemical Engineering jobs require more than a BSc Chem Engineering degree.
> 
> ...




Far too many people do not seem to understand that the education system in places like India, Pakistan, etc. are _*not*_ equivalent to the education system in Canada and that their degrees, therefore, are not up to the same standards as Canadian degrees.

When I was in my PhD program a guy from Pakistan was in the Master's program in our department. He already had a Master's degree from Pakistan but the school determined that it was not the same as a Canadian Master's degree. In Pakistan he had done two years of university and earned a Bachelor's and then did another two years to earn his Master's. But in Canada, those four years of university would only earn you a Bachelor's with a Master's taking another one to two years on top of that. 

He had originally applied to the PhD program but was not granted admission because his degrees were not equivalent to Canadian degrees. He said that his family was angry that his Master's wasn't accepted as being the same as a Canadian one but that, after a few weeks in the program, he realized that his Pakistani Master's wasn't even up to the same standard as a Canadian Bachelor's because the Canadian students were so much more educated than he was and were so much further ahead in their understanding of the subject matter than he was.

People in other countries who are hoping to immigrate have to start realizing that just because they have a certain degree in one country, does not mean that the degree will automatically be assessed the same in another country because the fact of the matter is that not all education systems are the same and that Canada's (as well as America's, Britain's, Australia's, etc.) is _superior_ to the education systems in their home countries - sometimes vastly so. And other people have to stop thinking that those of us who point that out are being mean when the fact is that we are simply explaining the realities of the situation. If the truth is mean then some people are overly sensitive.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

esumitkumar said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have work experience of 10 years in software testing but have a B.Tech engineering degree in Chemical . Shall I go ahead with assessment to International Credential Assessment Service of Canada (ICAS) ? Please advise
> 
> ...


Simple answer to your question is YES. 
The FSW2014 guide clearly mentions that this employment requirements are not going to be enforced mandatorily. So just go ahead and apply to ICAS/WES asap.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sssagi said:


> The FSW2014 guide clearly mentions that this employment requirements are not going to be enforced mandatorily.



Pardon? Where, exactly, does it state this? The current government is tightening the requirements, not loosening them.

And where on the list of eligible occupations does one find either software testers or chemical engineers?


Specific eligibility criteria â€“ Federal skilled workers


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> Pardon? Where, exactly, does it state this? The current government is tightening the requirements, not loosening them.
> 
> And where on the list of eligible occupations does one find either software testers or chemical engineers?
> 
> ...


Please don't feed the trolls...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

colchar said:


> Pardon? Where, exactly, does it state this? The current government is tightening the requirements, not loosening them.
> 
> And where on the list of eligible occupations does one find either software testers or chemical engineers?
> 
> ...


I am referring to the fact that has been in place for many years for FSW which states that the work experience does not need to be related to education requirements for FSW application. The 2012, 2013, 2014 spreadsheets illustrate hundreds of applicants who got through with work experience unrelated to their education. This is why the requirement is to have a completed education degree equivalent to . And it is his job to find out whether his current/past duties/responsibilities match with job responsibilities for any of the 50 occupations. I am only answering to him that education does not need to be related.

And tell me one thing, FSW 2013 had 5000 cap across 24 occupations while FSW 2014 has 25000 cap across 50 occupations,which is 5 times last year so isn't exactly the opposite of what you claimed. The temporary worker process has been tightened which is a different story altogether.
Even Express Entry 2015 is to be introduced to speed up the process of completing the skilled migration process to around 6 months. So you better go through these in detail for advising incorrectly.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Please don't feed the trolls...



A valid point.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sssagi said:


> I am referring to the fact that has been in place for many years for FSW which states that the work experience does not need to be related to education requirements for FSW application. The 2012, 2013, 2014 spreadsheets illustrate hundreds of applicants who got through with work experience unrelated to their education. This is why the requirement is to have a completed education degree equivalent to . And it is his job to find out whether his current/past duties/responsibilities match with job responsibilities for any of the 50 occupations. I am only answering to him that education does not need to be related.
> 
> And tell me one thing, FSW 2013 had 5000 cap across 24 occupations while FSW 2014 has 25000 cap across 50 occupations,which is 5 times last year so isn't exactly the opposite of what you claimed. The temporary worker process has been tightened which is a different story altogether.
> Even Express Entry 2015 is to be introduced to speed up the process of completing the skilled migration process to around 6 months. So you better go through these in detail for advising incorrectly.



Where is a facepalm smilie when I need one?

The current government (do you even know anything about our current government? is tightening the rules. They may be expanding numbers and/or trying to speed up the process, but all of that is being done while the process is being tightened up. If you do not think that is the case, then you clearly know nothing whatsoever about our current government or its policies.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

colchar said:


> Where is a facepalm smilie when I need one?
> 
> The current government (do you even know anything about our current government? is tightening the rules. They may be expanding numbers and/or trying to speed up the process, but all of that is being done while the process is being tightened up. If you do not think that is the case, then you clearly know nothing whatsoever about our current government or its policies.


I have been observing your comments to fellow applicants and it seems you know nothing at all about FSW process. A number of times I had to post simp If you are so great an expert about your govt matters, then why don't you back it up with facts, numbers and links rather than just self proclaimed expert comments. Don't agree with you at all. I have been following the policies of this and the previous govt closely. No reason for me to take your words at face value. unless backed.Anyways how is expanding numbers from 5000 to 25000, tightening the noose on skilled migration? Show me your expert logic on this.


----------

